# Another Community Tank question



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Current setup is a 55gal. community tank

4 zebra danios
4 red minor tetras
3 cherry barbs
3 Hatchet fish
1 peppered cory
1 bristlenose pleco
2 neon blue dwarf gourami
1 snail

From my readings and calculations, I think I should have about 20'' left for stocking. I plan on adding 2 more zebra's to make them better for schooling and 3-4 peppered corys. My question is....would I be exceeding my stocking limit if I were to get 2-3 silver dollars and 1 angelfish? I know they can get between 5-6''? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

zebra danios: up to 2"
red minor tetras: up to 1.8" (this is a best guess because that fish is not listed on the site I use. The guess is based on usual tetra sizes)
cherry barbs: up to 2"
Hatchet fish: up to 2.6"
peppered cory: up to 2.8"
pleco: up to 5" 
dwarf gourami: up to 2"

I get 40.8. Adding the corys and zebras will put you at capacity. How long have you been keeping fish. A lot of people would not stock a tank this heavily unless they had been at it for a long time (and then some of them won`t because they know the possible consequences) 

I got all the numbers from here: Just Tropical Fish-Index of Breeds

I don`t have any experience with most of those fish so I have no opinions or help on the idea of if they will get along or not.


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

hmmmm..well thank you for responding. The information I found is as follows:
Cherry barbs = 1.5''
hatchet fish = 2-2.5"
red minors = 1.5"
zebra's = 1 - 1.5" max

The others just about match yours. I'm relatively new to the hobby, kept a small tank as a kid, but that was a long time ago. So that explains my inexperience. So maybe I won't be stocking any more fish then. Thanks


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Andy H (Nov 21, 2010)

*Reont add the Dollers, etc..*

Really Do Not add the Dollers, Bad Mistake, they can get big, a bit skitty, nervous types, an that will upset every thing else.. Not a happy Tank. White spot City.. Dont do it.. :fish5:


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the info....I was debating the pros and cons and you sealed the deal, lol. Does anyone else agree that I have overstocked my community tank at the moment? Also, anyone think I would have a problem adding 1 angelfish, or would that disrupt the community?


----------



## Andy H (Nov 21, 2010)

Mat_the_Cat said:


> Ok, thanks for the info....I was debating the pros and cons and you sealed the deal, lol. Does anyone else agree that I have overstocked my community tank at the moment? Also, anyone think I would have a problem adding 1 angelfish, or would that disrupt the community?


Another thought, angels can be aggessive,with one only..They need 2 ~ 3 Female to one male, to keep the peace. And then a certain environment, different to some.. Limited Water.. Remember ~ Fish are like Humans, over crowd, over populate them and they fight.. You need a bigger tank. !!. Always keep in mind, Fish from same conintent..~ South America, not mixed, with Asian or similer.. Big Fight,on your hands,and water requirements are different..  Simple Good Luck..


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks again! So no angelfish. If I were to get 2 more zebra's, 2-3 cories, maybe a few more hatchet's and a small group of other tetra's....is that pushing it or should I just stick with the zebra's and cories?


----------



## Andy H (Nov 21, 2010)

Mat_the_Cat said:


> Ok, thanks again! So no angelfish. If I were to get 2 more zebra's, 2-3 cories, maybe a few more hatchet's and a small group of other tetra's....is that pushing it or should I just stick with the zebra's and cories?


Whats the Gallonage again, cant remember.. It seems well enough stocked?.. Size in inches.. I cant stop on long, as the time here, is 3.15am.. be quick.. and i,ll give you a Formula, to work out the Gallonage, of any tank.. Leave the Hatcets, for the minute, an avoid Painted one,s.. Just for time being, depending,how long tank has been running. leave it be.. Dont Rush it.. Water Quality, is the most Important thing..Ph, etc etc..


----------



## Andy H (Nov 21, 2010)

Mat_the_Cat said:


> Ok, thanks again! So no angelfish. If I were to get 2 more zebra's, 2-3 cories, maybe a few more hatchet's and a small group of other tetra's....is that pushing it or should I just stick with the zebra's and cories?


Whats the Gallonage again, cant remember.. It seems well enough stocked?.. Size in inches.. I cant stop on long, as the time here, is 3.15am.. be quick.. and i,ll give you a Formula, to work out the Gallonage, of any tank.. Leave the Hatcets, for the minute, an avoid Painted one,s.. Just for time being, depending,how long tank has been running. leave it be.. Dont Rush it.. Water Quality, is the most Important thing..Ph, etc etc..  Mat.. Yeah maybe another few Danios ~ Zebras. But no more for the time being.. Water quality is Paramount. Trust me ~ I ran an Aquatic Outlet for some 10 yrs Plus. Any info, just ask.. Where are you from by the way.. ?


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

How do you figure the angels would not be aggressive with 2-3 females and one male. Angels like to pair off and they do not often mate with others after they have picked a mate. So, you would have a mating pair of angels and 1 or 2 other females. Sounds like a great recipe for fights to me, especially since angels are suppose to be good protective parents and other angels are good fry eaters.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think he means livebearers, or at least it sounds like it.

Personally, I haven't thought about whether or not you're overstocked, but you may want to let things sit for a while and let things stable out for a few months.


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies. As for the stocking...I am just inquiring. I don't plan on stocking for a little (and that's if I have not already reached the limit), I'm just getting an idea of ways I could go. I have a 55gal. and it has been running for about 2 and a half months. Ammonia = 0, Nitrites = 0, Nitrates = between 5 - 10. Ph between 7.6 - 8. I'm in Pennsylvania, philly side!


----------



## Andy H (Nov 21, 2010)

Amie said:


> How do you figure the angels would not be aggressive with 2-3 females and one male. Angels like to pair off and they do not often mate with others after they have picked a mate. So, you would have a mating pair of angels and 1 or 2 other females. Sounds like a great recipe for fights to me, especially since angels are suppose to be good protective parents and other angels are good fry eaters.


Thats not always the case, in my experience,in the Aquatic trade..Its like in a sense, more females
stop the males scrapping. More choice, i know that sounds Male showvanistic, but it is true.. The male has more to look at,and if he does not like the look of one female, there are others.. Fish are so much like Humans..:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Andy H (Nov 21, 2010)

Andy H said:


> Thats not always the case, in my experience,in the Aquatic trade..Its like in a sense, more females
> stop the males scrapping. More choice, i know that sounds Male showvanistic, but it is true.. The male has more to look at,and if he does not like the look of one female, there are others.. Fish are so much like Humans..:animated_fish_swimm


Granted the Ultimate way of them being happy, is Alone.. But what happens in Nature, Fights, and they are all different..


----------



## Andy H (Nov 21, 2010)

Mat_the_Cat said:


> Thank you all for the replies. As for the stocking...I am just inquiring. I don't plan on stocking for a little (and that's if I have not already reached the limit), I'm just getting an idea of ways I could go. I have a 55gal. and it has been running for about 2 and a half months. Ammonia = 0, Nitrites = 0, Nitrates = between 5 - 10. Ph between 7.6 - 8. I'm in Pennsylvania, philly side!


Ph a little to high, for South American stuff, suggest down to 6.9 ~7.O, AND their colors(spelt like that,as yr in the states)should inprove too. Water changes ~ small regular, make sure you use Dechlorinating fluid,and adjust the Ph,correctly during the change.. Hope thats OK..


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

hate to throw my opinion but will. Sounds to me like your stocking is fine as long as the filtration is good for the load. Lets keep in mind the inch rule is a guideline to assist not a "rule", trial and error but i dont think you have anything to worry about. again my opinion and I dont insist you listen, I am quick to go with what I like and fortunately it works but you should stock slowly and just watch as you go. The angels will pair off and the pair will get aggressive when attempting to spawn and if they do they will go on a rampage. look pretty but can be aggressive as can any cichlid. I had no problems with 3 girls in my community but even I would not have added a male to that mix. but sounds like a nice choice of fish good luck


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

by the way I kinda miss Pa moved from allentown in April


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey thanks for the input. As for filtration I have 2 penguin's, 1 350 and 1 150. They are doing a superb job. Have some hornwort in the tank and do 30% w/c's once a week. All the fish are active and seem to be enjoying the tank. I was already kind of figuring the angels and sd's weren't gonna work that's why I threw the question out here for you guys to make sure. As for the stocking....I was planning on waiting awhile, but if I was at the limit then I would just leave it the way it is now.


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

O and Reading here, so not too far from Allentown.


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Was just wondering if anyone else out there had any other ideas on my community tank, stocking, etc.? Also, my PH is a little high, between 7.6-8, but fish are all doing well and look vibrant! Anything good to lower it other than chemicals or driftwood that won't change the color of my water? Thanks again all!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is a link to a neat online program that has been around for a few years now. The program takes into consideration tank size, filtration, water requirements for species, adult or juvenile size and much more.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was just searching for that link to share.Many people put their input in on it so its quite useful and pretty accurate.


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

And I thank you both! Exactly what I have been looking for!


----------

